# Gadżety Gentoo [naklejki]

## JarekG

Witam serdecznie.

Czy gdzies w Polsce jest mozliwosc kupienia naklejek na komputer/serwer z logiem Gentoo lub naklejki z napisem Powered by Gentoo ? Czy tylko na Gentoo Store jest to dostepne ?

Dzieki za odpowiedz.

----------

## mbar

No właśnie, też bym taką kupił na laptopa.

----------

## rane

Jeśli są dostępne to są nielegalne i dopilnujemy żeby taki proceder ukrócić.

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/name-logo.xml

----------

## qermit

Czyli pozostaje działalność niekomercyjna?

----------

## Belliash

to czemu sami czegos takiego nie wprowadzcie

skoro ze jest na to zapotrzebowanie widzicie ?  :Wink: 

----------

## yoshi314

z tego co ja zrozumialem logo gentoo mozna uzywac w celach zarobkowych typu naklejki itp POD WARUNKIEM ze czesc dochodow idzie na fundacje gentoo. ktos robi koszulki z gentoo (zgubilem link ale poszukam) w polsce i nie wyglada to na nielegal.

----------

## 13Homer

Może chcą zrobić najpierw badania rynkowe? :)

Naprodukować a później nie sprzedać to niezbyt opłacalny interes.

----------

## qermit

 *Quote:*   

> Commercial use of the Gentoo "g" logo and Gentoo artwork is allowed for any software or computer hardware product that contains or is based upon content produced by the Gentoo project, provided that the following conditions are met:

 koszulka chyba nie jest oprograamowaniem, ani sprzentem komputerowym.

----------

## Poe

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-172490-highlight-kupi%E6.html

tu jest ciekawy temat o tym, szczegolnie na paru ostatnich stronach jest pare maili, ktore rzucą nieco swiatla na tą sprawę

pozdrawiam

----------

## JarekG

 *rane wrote:*   

> Jeśli są dostępne to są nielegalne i dopilnujemy żeby taki proceder ukrócić.
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/name-logo.xml

 

Nie rozumiem. Przeciez jak nakleje sobie naklejke logo Gentoo na komputerze ktory stoi w moim pokoju to chyba sie nic nie stanie ? Przeciez nie bede pobieral oplaty za zdjecie ze swoim komputerem. Chyba ze chodzi o to, ze nikt nie moze tego typu rzeczy wyprodukowac ?

Druga sprawa jest taka. Skoro juz jestesmy przy temacie Gentoo Artwork itd. to jesli postawie sobie apacza i na stronie wkleje sobie gdzies na dole male Logo gentoo i napis POWERED BY GENTOO, to to tez jest w/g Gentoo Masters nielegalne i sprzeczne z prawem ?

----------

## MaRkOS

JarekG rane dał wyraźnie do zrozumienia, że oficjlanie nic nie ma. I zapewne zapobiegawczo wrzucił link do zasad wykorzystania logo gentoo  :Smile:  , zeby jakis cwaniak nie zaczał drukowac na drukarce i sprzedawac na allegro  :Very Happy:  (zasygnalizowałeś popyt  :Smile:  )

Sam mozesz sobie zapewne druknac logosa lub jak chcesz wyciąć z kawałka plastiku i metalu i taki piękny znaczek przykleić do lapka  :Smile:  Po prostu fundacja gentoo ma precyzyjne zasady wykorzystania znaku, nazwy i jak widać nie jest proste się porozumieć co do działań komercyjnych. Może wolą wszystko puszczać przez oficjalny store? Święte prawo fundacji i poszanowania własności  :Smile:  Za info, że  POWERED BY GENTOO nikt Cię nie będzie ścigał to zupełnie inna sprawa niż kwestia gadzetów z znakami i nazwami dystrybucji. Mam nadzieję, że prosto i bez motania wytłumaczyłem i niczego nie pokręciłem. A przy okazji witam forumowiczów polskiej sekcji  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

ok to zeby bylo jasne,

moge sobie zrobic nalepke/znaczek z plastiku i przykleic na laptopa i nikt mi nic nie zrobi ?

moge sobie wydrukowac prasowanke i wprasowac w swoja wlasna koszulke/polar/itp ktorych uzywal bede tylko ja i nie moga mi nic zrobic ?

tak to wyglada ?

czy moze inaczej ?

----------

## kamillys

 *rane wrote:*   

> Jeśli są dostępne to są nielegalne i dopilnujemy żeby taki proceder ukrócić.

 

{ech, te prawa autorskie} No to załóżcie sklep internetowy i udostępniajcie naklejki, koszulki, kubki, czapki...

----------

To mój 20-sty post!!!

----------

## kranked

kamillys  :Arrow:  http://www.cafepress.com/officialgentoo  :Wink: 

[OT]

PS. Wszystkim uczniom składam szczere wyrazy współczucia  :Sad: 

----------

## kamillys

no fajnie, ale mam 2 uwagi:

1. troche przymały wybór

2. nie po polsku

----------

## JarekG

Okej, dobra dzieki. Mam juz sprawe naswietlona. Szkoda, ze Gentoo nie prowadzi sprzedazy takich gazdzetow. Bylaby to (jak dla mnie) mila forma dotacji Gentoo, bo jakbym sobie zamowil z 50 takich naklejek to zawsze by cos mieli ekstra. 

P.S. Propozycja dla szalencow. Ciekawe czy znalazlby sie ktos kto by sobie takimi stickerami oblepil caly pokoj ?  :Razz: . Wchodzi ktos w gre ?  :Razz: .

----------

## qermit

 *JarekG wrote:*   

> P.S. Propozycja dla szalencow. Ciekawe czy znalazlby sie ktos kto by sobie takimi stickerami oblepil caly pokoj ? . Wchodzi ktos w gre ? .

 Już prędzej bym zamówił sobie stylowe płytki (np na ścianę do łazienki) z jakimś obrazkiem (np.: gentoo-wall), albo wymalował/wykleił bym wielkie logo na mojej obudowie.

----------

## kamillys

 *JarekG wrote:*   

> Okej, dobra dzieki. Mam juz sprawe naswietlona. Szkoda, ze Gentoo nie prowadzi sprzedazy takich gazdzetow. Bylaby to (jak dla mnie) mila forma dotacji Gentoo, bo jakbym sobie zamowil z 50 takich naklejek to zawsze by cos mieli ekstra. 
> 
> P.S. Propozycja dla szalencow. Ciekawe czy znalazlby sie ktos kto by sobie takimi stickerami oblepil caly pokoj ? . Wchodzi ktos w gre ? .

 

ja z takich naklejek ulepie sobie dom, albo pięć. albo willi  :Laughing:  a tak serio to tego towrau brakuje na Gentoo Store. Jakby ktoś miły wziął i podsumował uwagi i podesłał je gdzie trzeba. Ja tego nie zrobie bo:

-nie znam dobrze anglika

-nie wiem komu wysłać(za bardzo)

----------

